# Awesome Organic Nuting Technique



## Dewayne (Apr 10, 2008)

So, i was chatting with a friend of mine. (well he grew up with my grandpa) He actually lives on the back of my property. He's a full blooded Native American and 60 some odd years old. Verrry wise and intellegent when it comes to nature.

As it so happens to be, we were chatting and he told me that he used to grow marijuana. He actually used it for meditational purposes. Said they even burnt stems like inscents and with a proper drying technique the whole stem will actually burn like one.

Anyways down to the point, he gave me two fish, cut them in half (like split down their face to their tail) and sliced up a tomato for each fish. What he told me is to take the fish and lay the fish insides up. so you'd then have 4 half fish, guts up in the hole about 8 inches under. then you take the slices of tomato and layer the top of the fish with them. Then put 2-3 inch layer of soil over that. Take your seedling and put it in the whole and fill the rest of the way with dirt.

Go to a tree and get dead leaves or pine needles off the ground and layer over the soil about 2 inches for a "moisture retainer" and then water and watch it grow.

Well, i didn't think it would work as well as it did, but i've never had any plants grow like the ones i have fish in. They're about twice as tall and twice as broad as the one i am using regular nutes with...

Just figured i'd pass this information on being as it's hands down the best nuting system i've had, AND it's organic. Good luck guys!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## snuggles (Apr 10, 2008)

I use fish emulsion and it rocks:fid:

However it stinks up the whole house LOL. Clones love it though. Thanks for the tip, I'm gonna try it sometime.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 10, 2008)

I never put any raw uncomposted material in my containers. thats just asking for trouble.


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 10, 2008)

yup...but you gotta have the tomatos and the fish, cause the tomatoes will release an acid that will help degrade the fish fast so the plent can nurish off of it 

It really does work miracles man lol.


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm, i thought so too, but it really doesn't hurt it at all. I've heard the argues of raw uncomposted materials and what not, but IME and in a couple of good arguements it's not too harmful. and THey're just thriving


----------



## snuggles (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe you, I know fish works great. I think the barrier of leaves and pine needles helps a bit too. That's what I do when I compost, in between layers I do leaves, someone taught me that.


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah that builds like natural nitrogen and everything  good technique tooo.


----------



## Hick (Apr 10, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I never put any raw uncomposted material in my containers. thats just asking for trouble.


"Absolutely".. especially in containers.


----------



## amfex420 (Apr 23, 2008)

I know this might sound stupid, but would the type of fish you use matter? I figure different types of fish have different taste so they could possibly have different nutrient advantages as well.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Apr 23, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Said they even burnt stems like inscents and with a proper drying technique the whole stem will actually burn like one.


 
:ignore: Ok, enough about the dead fish talk, I want to know more about this!!  Anyone heard of this?  Or know what the proper technique is?  This is an awesome way to use all the plant, I like this idea.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

This idea is probably a good one but is suited for use in the ground, I think. I definitely wouldn't try to do this in containers or anything like that. Just my thoughts. Good stuff though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## jraddude (May 2, 2008)

This sounds like a biodynamic farming technique. The stuff gets pretty whacky. Its not very scientific, but apparently it works for some people


----------

